# Is UK MBA Well respected in Australia ?



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

I have recently got admit to 1 yr General MBA from Aston Business School, Barmingham ,UK.(It is ranked 11th in UK,21 in EUR and 75th in the world by FT ranking 2010).I have 7 yrs of Indian IT exp .Meanwhile my Aus PR 175 visa is also in progress.

#####################
Following are some details of my 7 yrs Indian IT exp.
#Worked as a ‘Onsite-Coordinator’ for client ‘Cisco Systems’ at San Jose,CA,USA for around 2 years 
•	Coordinating software application development, support work in India alone with team of 5 resources located at client side in USA which resulted in outsourcing and thus cost reduction for the company.
•	Addressed critical application issues for end-users which helped them to process their day to day production business activities related to purchase order ,billing and inventory.
#Worked for British client a container shipping company ‘P&O Nedlloyd (now known as Maersk Line)’. Solved business process problems related to shipping industry software application.
•	Managed a team of 4 engineers and 1 intern which led in functional enhancements of different software applications related with project and portal management. 
•	Marketed some of the software applications to top level management at Cisco through demo and presentation meetings with directors and VPs which significantly increased sales for the company
•	Solved various fatal production support problems related to different software applications under Cisco engineering because of which consistently achieved high ratings on customer satisfaction from many application stake holders.
•	Trained P& O Nedlloyd business managers located in Middle-East to understand software application related to shipping domain.
•	Innovated and lead different technical initiatives in improving application productivity and throughput
•	Trained Cisco program managers to functionally understand and test PTC product life cycle management related software product 
########################
My Questions

1) What are chances of me ending up with good biz functional job role (e.g Biz. Analyst) in Australia? I want to get out of the technical role.

2) After getting PR , doing MBA or MBIT from Monash or RMIT will be better idea that doing it from UK ? I want to opt for UK MBA as I think UK MBA is better reputed world wide than Aus MBA...

3)What else I can do to get biz functional job role (e.g Biz. Analyst) in Australia? is MBA only option ?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> I have recently got admit to 1 yr General MBA from Aston Business School, Barmingham ,UK.(It is ranked 11th in UK,21 in EUR and 75th in the world by FT ranking 2010).I have 7 yrs of Indian IT exp .Meanwhile my Aus PR 175 visa is also in progress.
> 
> #####################
> Following are some details of my 7 yrs Indian IT exp.
> ...


I work in a UK Uni and have never heard of that school, sorry

but I think the MBA would be reasonably accepted


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks . you can google "Aston MBA" to find more information.



temporary said:


> I work in a UK Uni and have never heard of that school, sorry
> 
> but I think the MBA would be reasonably accepted


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Rankings doesnot always indicate market perception ... 
But best of Luck with your MBA.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

MBA's are worthless in Australia and hence there are only two Schools that produce a world class MBA. Most of these grads will head overseas anyway.

You can work your way up again but at that level in this country you may need to start a bit further back and work your way up. International experience is not as highly regarded in Aus as it is in the UK or US.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Also compared to the US and UK Australia doesn't have a large software sector and jobs are limited. I would expect the PR skills shortage to be removed soon.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats really surprised me. I know MBA in health administration is well looked upon but dont know much about your line of work.

mind you i think most people look at an MBA as a "paid for a higher degree" exercise. (and i run a postgrad course at my uni)


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

MBA in Australia usually means Master of Business Administration and very rarely are there courses where you can receive some sort of major attached to it. Further so they don't have the value as they would in the UK or US with employers more likely to go on management experience in Australia over a MBA. Of course it won't hurt your chances having one.

For Masters Courses in various sectors they are helpful but at the same time they're pretty much the norm now and it's nothing too special.

In Australia you need the qualifications but experience is vital. If your prepared to start a bit further back and work your way up again you'll have a chance to progress.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

In my view, unless you are at an Ivy League MBA, the MBA has more local value than global value. 

In other words, if you want to work in Australia, get an Aussie MBA, where you can meet classmates and alumni who are already in the work sector. It's nice that Aston is ranked, but you won't accrue its benefits unless you follow a path in its placement network.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Sam James said:


> In my view, unless you are at an Ivy League MBA, the MBA has more local value than global value.
> 
> In other words, if you want to work in Australia, get an Aussie MBA, where you can meet classmates and alumni who are already in the work sector. It's nice that Aston is ranked, but you won't accrue its benefits unless you follow a path in its placement network.


I second this.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

rackspace said:


> I second this.


The Provisional MBA UK Visa is a list of good MBA's that automatically qualify you for a visa in the UK. Most are US and UK but only a couple from the Australia and Canada make the list.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Suit to soup: Indian MBAs serve as waiters in UK - The Times of India

I don't know it is appropriate to post this here , If not anyone can delete it 

It came in reliable news paper in India


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Weebie said:


> The Provisional MBA UK Visa is a list of good MBA's that automatically qualify you for a visa in the UK. Most are US and UK but only a couple from the Australia and Canada make the list.


Yep exactly my point - most MBAs are regional, favoring local, known institutions.

So, this is great IF you want to live/work in the UK. If so, by all means, a 1 year express MBA at Aston is a good choice.

I would also mention for the MBAs - don't take the night programs, the weekend programs. The rankings are only for the main program. You don't get the placement help in the other sections. 

If Aston's main program is two years, you may have to go that route to get the placement and career service benefits.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

which are those 2 schools ?



Weebie said:


> MBA's are worthless in Australia and hence there are only two Schools that produce a world class MBA. Most of these grads will head overseas anyway.
> 
> You can work your way up again but at that level in this country you may need to start a bit further back and work your way up. International experience is not as highly regarded in Aus as it is in the UK or US.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Melbourne Business School and Australian Graduate School of Management.

Unless you have 5-10 years of Australian corporate management experience though you won't get in.


----------



## Hendri (Mar 15, 2011)

*Uk mba*

Not really... UK especially engineer program is not recognised with Australia education system.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

As i know, Never count on FT ranking. In my view, they place rankings based on the quantum of advertisement subscriptions to them; Heavy amount of Subscription Higher Ranking, Even Higher World Ranking to certain Universities, which have never been heard of.

For MBA, you would certainly be pleased to have a look of MBA on your CV, but not the same for most of the employer. It is certainly the most common three letters jointly written in most of the CV. Surely, not MBA will count but the renowned Institutes( very few) are accredited by the employer all over the world. 

As for my suggestion, do an MBA while in Aus, it will not only benefit you as MBA literally, but also prominently give you an edge for networking and PR. Secondly, Aus MBA would particularly be atleast acknowledged there.


----------



## Krypton (May 14, 2012)

*Where do you want to build your career?*

If your aim is to build your career/business network in Australia and Asia Pacific, then its best to take the MBA there. MBA news and networking site BusinessBecause recently featured an EMBA grad from Australia Graduate School of Management (AGSM). Trey Zagante had held leadership roles at major local IT firms in Australia, but the AGSM Executive MBA brought him the opportunity to do something exceptionally challenging: he was headhunted to break the first Chinese IT firm in the Australian market. Trey was headhunted by Chinese IT consulting and outsourcing company VanceInfo Technologies, to lead all aspects of strategy, business development and marketing in Australia and New Zealand.:clap2:


----------

